# Rude not to send sincere salutations..



## JaketheMus (May 16, 2011)

Hello all,

Training for 20 years now, never done gear before last night....... its gonna be an interesting few months 

Thank you for having me, I will do my best to be an asset to your crazy little world.

Jake.


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JaketheMus* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Walnutz (May 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 16, 2011)

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## jaxx34 (May 16, 2011)

Welcome and keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I hope you get the results you are looking for


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Fit_Qtie (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MegaTron (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tommygunz (May 17, 2011)

Welcome, this forum is a great tool, listen and learn.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2011)

JaketheMus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Training for 20 years now, never done gear before last night....... its gonna be an interesting few months
> 
> ...


 

lol - here is Jake the Muss on YouTube 






YouTube Video


----------



## vortex (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM, and yes keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

Hey. No place for rudeness here for sure.


----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## hotrodthelovegod (May 19, 2011)

make it happen...


----------



## tyzero89 (May 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jaybTX (May 20, 2011)

welcome from another newb to the forum.
-Jason


----------



## S_walker (May 20, 2011)

welcome from yet another newbie!


----------



## Freeway (May 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------

